# Speed stickers in France



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have upgraded my motorhome from 3500kg to 3850kg do I need speed stickers in france. If so where do I get them and what is the maximum speed limit.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Speed stickers not needed.

A recent post suggests latest Speedlimits for vehs >3500kg are ...

90kph Autoroutes and dual carriageways

80kph single carriageway roads

50kph in towns/villages

Pete

ps, found that post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1024962.html#1024962


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

amydan said:


> I have upgraded my motorhome from 3500kg to 3850kg do I need speed stickers in france. If so where do I get them and what is the maximum speed limit.


Hi amydan.
I had to get and display speed stickers on my French registered Hobby for the Control Technique. (MOT).

I bought them at the local HGV truck service agent. Actually a Volvo agent. Think they cost about €11 the three.
I stick them on a board and place it in the rear window for the duration of the test.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I put a couple (80 &90) on the *rse end of mine a couple of years ago. So far I think I am the only MH I have seen in France that has them :roll: !! Dont see any locals wiv 'em. But bearing in mind the cost (I think I paid less than a fiver for the 2 delivered, via ebay) I reckon its money well spent. It removes yet another reason for french "flic" to stop you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Now i'm not so sure :?

Further to the  >link in my last post< , as I read it, the latest Caravan Club Feb 2011 information seems to imply that speed limits for solo >3500kg vehs is in fact still 110, 100, 80kph.

See Page 9/14 in the Caravan Club PDF link..

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/804466/t2530 - first time abroad.pdf

...Which states that the 90, 90, 80 limit only applies to vehicles towing with a GTM >3500kg

So which is correct?

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Pete.
But I was told to get the 80, 90 and 110 stickers and show them to pass the MOT.

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't forget to change the taxation class on your V5 to PHGV (Private Heavy Goods Vehicle). You will have to take the V5 and tax disc in to your local vehicle licensing office to have it changed (DVLA won't do it by post) and your new flat-rate tax is £165.

Dougie.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Aspern at the risk of me looking stupid what are you saying do we get a lower tax on m'homes now?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

bulawayolass said:


> Aspern at the risk of me looking stupid what are you saying do we get a lower tax on m'homes now?


Motorhome over 3500kg are PHGV and have a tax rate of £165

Motorhomes of or under 3500kg are PLG and pay £205 (rate may now be different with the budget)

I have the 3 stickers (100, 90, 80) on my Hymer and the towing ones (90, 80) also need to be displayed as well on the trailer.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The law ref the stickers is relevant to French registered vehicles, unless your country of registration requires them you will not need them.
I am in agreement with Peejay on the speed restrictions, from the research I've done here it seems that the new lower restrictions are for vehicles towing with a gross weight over 3500Kgs.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Aspern at the risk of me looking stupid what are you saying do we get a lower tax on m'homes now?


There's nothing stupid about not knowing something and asking about it.  johnthompson is right - non-commercial vehicles >3,500kg (e.g. motor caravans & horse boxes) should have a taxation class of PHGV. This is not a new thing.

Dougie.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I put the two sets on MH and trailer last year and know that some people will get done in France for going at the wrong speeds.

There are also 1000 new speed cams installed and you can bet they wont be switching them off.

They are set to report any overspeed so good luck saying you are British so none of these rules apply. :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Slightly unsure as to the point you are trying to make dikyenfo.
Yes there are a lot of fixed speed cameras over here but the way they work is the same as the UK ones i.e. if you are over the maximum speed limit for that section of road you will trigger the device and it will record the vehicle detail (registration No.) the only difference is in UK there is a 10% allowance here in France it's 3%. They have no way of knowing what size or style of vehicle has triggered it, so no relevance to stickers or not and I'm pretty sure they currently have no reference to a vehicle not registered in France so are unable to pursue any infringement. The mobile speed cameras are a totally different story, should you be caught speeding by them you will be stopped immediately and fined on the spot, you will not be allowed to continue your journey until you have paid.
As many have previously said most French owners don't display the stickers anyway and I think you'd have had to be guilty of something more serious before you'd be likely to even be questioned regarding whether or not you should be displaying them.


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I'm getting more confused.

I totally accept that the new lower restrictions apply to vehicles towing with a gross weight over 3500Kgs.

However, I did think, following on from my last post about these speed limits, that vehicles over 3500Kgs without a trailer were also similarly restricted I had decided that the Caravan Club article was wrong based on the article in MMM by Brian Kirby and that the lower limits of 90/90/80 were the correct ones when travelling solo.

I'm wondering if anyone else has read Brian Kirby's article if not, the following link may be of interest.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=22314&start=1

The crux of the argument relates to the word *OR* in the first paragraph:-

_For those of you who may have forgotten, or even didn't know, if your vehicle is over 3.5 tonnes (3,500kg) MAM, OR if the combined MAMs of your vehicle and any trailer (so virtually all motorhomes towing anything!) exceed 3.5 tonnes, different speed limits apply in France.

Specifically:

90KPH max on autoroutes, whether toll or otherwise, and on dual carriageways with central reservation.

80 KPH elsewhere, including dual carriageways with no central reservation and roads painted with alternate overtaking lanes - unless subject to lower limit .

50KPH in built up areas, except the Paris peripherique where the limit is 80KPH._

I'd be very interested to hear if anyone else interprets this the same, or differently.

There must be some out there who have legal connections and who can give definitive interpretations so we can finalise this.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Speed Stickers*

Hi
I live in France and have a motorhome of 4250Kilos.
You need speed stickers of 80 100 110 if French registered over 3500Kgs
80 on normal roads 100 dual carriageways and 110 on motorways.
Nothing to do with towing!!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> They have no way of knowing what size or style of vehicle has triggered it, so no relevance to stickers or not and* I'm pretty sure they currently have no reference to a vehicle not registered in France *so are unable to pursue any infringement.


From the DVLA website

Sharing information across Europe

The European Car and Driver Licence Information System (EUCARIS) is used to share information in a secure and controlled way, between European registration authorities including DVLA.

The information is used to check the validity of driver licences presented for exchange and to make sure that a vehicle presented for registration in this country has not been stolen or seriously damaged in other member state.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have a number plate which states 'caution left hand drive' on the front and we have stuck 80,100,110 speed stickers on the back of it. We attach it to the right of the van with Blu-tack in the UK and flip it over, on the left of the van when in France. It hasn't fallen off yet!

P&L


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

johnthompson, yes they do share info but at this moment in time not registered detail to process speeding fines.

alshymer, the reference to towing is regarding the recently introduced lower speed limits of 50, 80 and 90 when a vehicle is towing and over the 3500Kgs. limit. So far as I have been able to find out the 80, 100 and 110 limits are still relevant to a solo vehicle over the 3500Kgs.


----------

